# Rauer Zoom "ausgegraut"



## 5HDOW-M4N (25. November 2010)

Gute Abend(Nacht) liebe Community,
ich hab ein Problem mit Photoshop CS5.

Und zwar wird die Option "Rauer Zoom" bei mir in grau angezeigt - Also nicht Anklickbar.







Ich hab die Aktuellste Versionen von Photoshop wie von meinem Grafikkarten Treiber.

Zusatzinfos:

Windows 7 32bit
3,0 Ghz
4 GB Ram
Geforce 8800 GTX 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem "kleinen" Problem helfen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2010)

Mal unabhängig davon, dass es auf deinem Screenshot so aussieht, als wäre überhaupt kein Dokument geöffnet ... hast du in den Voreinstellungen (Edit / Preferences / Performance) OpenGL überhaupt aktiviert?

"Rauer Zoom" gehört übrigens zu der langen Liste miserabel übersetzter Begriffe in Photoshop. Einer der Gründe, warum ich mittlerweile wirklich lieber mit englischen Versionen arbeite. Im Original heißt die Funktion "Scrubby Zoom" und der Begriff sagt aus, dass man bei gedrückter Maustaste hin und her "scrubben" kann, um rein oder raus zu zoomen.
Eine Funktion, die nur bei aktiviertem OpenGL verfügbar ist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 5HDOW-M4N (25. November 2010)

Nunja, selbst wenn ich ein Bild geöffnet habe, ist der "Scrubby Zoom" ausgegraut.

Open GL ist bei mir Aktiviert wie man auch hier sehen kann:

http://img5.imagebanana.com/img/7jutt4a5/Untitled2.jpg

Hat jemand noch Lösungsvorschläge? :x

Sam


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2010)

Einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit, die mir bekannt ist:
Strg+Alt+Shift festhalten und Photoshop starten. Dabei "erkennt" Photoshop die Grafikkarte neu und aktiviert die OpenGL Funktionen intern, sofern Photoshop sie als verfügbar erkennt. Die Option(en) in den Voreinstellungen sind letztlich "Willensbekundungen" des Anwenders und werden nur dann aktiv, wenn Photoshop intern "zustimmt".

Wenn das nicht hilft, dann bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Und nur sicherheitshalber:
Ich rate dringend davon ab, in der Registry rumzuwerkeln, wie es manche im Web "empfehlen".

Gruß
Martin


----------



## 5HDOW-M4N (25. November 2010)

Nachdem ich das Strg+alt+shift öffnen gemacht habe, und die Einstellungen gelöscht habe, macht Photoshop fast garnichts mehr oO

Er Meckert selbst beim schließen:
"Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) vorhanden ist.

Ich glaub das hat mein Photoshop zerstört :x

PS: Wenn ich strg + leer drücke, zeigt er mir den Fehler an:

Der Vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil ein Volumenfehler aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. November 2010)

Dir ist hoffentlich klar, dass dein Computer offenbar auf einer völlig anderen Ebene ernsthafte Probleme hat?
Irgendwas ist an deinem System oberfaul und ich muss gestehen, dass meine Glaskugel da leider auch nicht weiter weiss, sorry.  Das Zurücksetzen der Einstellungen kann Photoshop nicht "zerstören" ... aber es kann natürlich bisher im Hintergrund verborgene Probleme plötzlich sichtbar machen. Und genau das scheint bei dir der Fall zu sein.

Falls es letztlich so ausgeht, dass du dein System neu aufsetzt: Denk unbedingt daran, dass du Photoshop vorher deaktivierst, damit du es auf dem neu aufgesetzten System dann problemlos wieder aktivieren kannst!

Gruß
Martin, daumendrückend


----------

